# facebook tetris scores...



## Escher (Sep 17, 2008)

stick em here and show off! it would be good if everyone could only post scores from the 'original facebook tetris' mode, or at least say what part of the game theyre posting from.
My PB is 864,000 

EDIT - just did sprint and got 2:17... not nearly as good as you lofty! although i havent been on it for about 6 months seeing as cubing killed my tetris skills...


----------



## Lofty (Sep 17, 2008)

I love FB Tetris.
I like the time attack ones where you are limited to 2 minutes. I have 18480 on that. Sprint I Have 1:36 and this original assuming you mean blockstar i have only 395145 but like i said i prefer the timed events so I'm not sitting there playing for hours on end.
1:34.56 on Sprint now.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2008)

FB tetris is amazing, too addicting though, I've been tetris-ing more than cubing lately

PBs:
marathon 285 095 I don't play that one too much
sprint 1:34.32 Fave one, most addicting
block star 180 406 I don't like this one too much
ultra 13 238 Another addicting one

EDIT: new PBs
*
marathon 688 722
holiday tetris 444 127
sprint 1:03.12
sprint SP rank 17
block star 334 789 
ultra 23 720*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

I quit tetris thanks to pokey ^^
meh, my scores are low compared to you people.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> I quit tetris thanks to pokey ^^
> meh, my scores are low compared to you people.


sorry, but YOU'RE the one who challenged me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I quit tetris thanks to pokey ^^
> ...



That is true *sadness*
I still try at least once a day. but not to beat your score just to beat my best.


----------



## Musselman (Sep 20, 2008)

wow you guys are pretty good. 
i need to step it up


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2008)

sorry for the massive bump...
but i got a sub-1:20 on Sprint! 
Marathon - 474k, dont play this really...
Ultra - 13k, not very good at this (need to practice t-spin doubles!)
Blockstar - still 864k, i think it will take a lot of effort to top that.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2008)

Escher said:


> sorry for the massive bump...
> but i got a sub-1:20 on Sprint!
> Marathon - 474k, dont play this really...
> Ultra - 13k, not very good at this (need to practice t-spin doubles!)
> Blockstar - still 864k, i think it will take a lot of effort to top that.


instead of a lot of T-spins for ultra, just go for back-to-back tetrises


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2008)

i beg to differ...
http://uk.youtube.com/user/illblink


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 19, 2008)

I change my mind


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 20, 2008)

sweet, more tetris. This facebook one is alright, pretty similar to tetris evolution for the x360. So far I've only played the 2min ultra one, 14xxx pts.


----------



## choipster (Oct 20, 2008)

how are you guys getting such high scores? i compared my performance to those of my friends and I got 19 tetrises in marathon mode with ten of those back-to-back. i got a high score of 228k. my friend has a high score of over 600k and he only got 4 tetrises.  is the scoring based more on combos or something?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 20, 2008)

He could just last longer then you. As you get to the higher levels things are worth more points.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 20, 2008)

I suck...

9962 on Ultra

1:47 on Sprint

200K on Marathon.


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2008)

my marathon lasted 29 minutes. imo, thats too long, but my score is around 500k (keeping in mind i have played this mode twice...). if you go on the facebook app page, you can see the discussions, and bedded in there somewhere is the equations they use to score points. also, hard drop makes a (small) difference. 2 points per every line dropped.
nah mistarts 1:47 is pretty good. just practice decision making quickly. to get a better ultra, do t-spins, or t-spin doubles (there is a nice explanation on the discussions, and if you go on youtube user illblink, you'll see what i mean


----------



## choipster (Oct 20, 2008)

Lofty said:


> He could just last longer then you. As you get to the higher levels things are worth more points.



ah, thanks. damn my poor reflexes >_<


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 21, 2008)

For ultra the key is being able to do T-spins effectively. There's a stacking method known as S-T or Z-T stacking specifically for back2back T-spin doubles (I'm not yet very good at it).
For marathon, T-spins are only really critical if you're trying to max out the score.
For Sprint, just gotta be fast dropping those pieces. AFAIK you don't get bonus lines off for doing tetrises and b2b stuff.

Here's a vid of 25k pts in 1:16
And here's one of more or less the max possible score in marathon
These are both of tetris evolution for the 360 though, not the facebook version. They both still blow my mind.


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2008)

he's not that great. john tran (illblink) is certainly better, with drop speed and placement.
although its arguable that sniper1221 is at a disadvantage with being on 360...


----------



## Lofty (Oct 22, 2008)

Man.. I've been doing just straight tetrises my whole life and I'm trying to switch over to this Z-T stacking method and its so hard... I can't do it at all...
Is there a tutorial on this? I've watched the video you linked to a few times I can't get it lined up like he does.


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I used to play tons of tetris back in high school (after all, what else is there to do in high school? ) and all I did was regular tetrises. Then I got tetris evolution a few months ago and learn about Z/S-T stacking. I tried looking for some tutorials on it, but there's not much; all I had to go on were those vids I found on youtube. I've prolly spent about 10 hours on and off playing with S-T stacking, and am still not nearly as good as the guys in those vids. I did manage to bump up my fbtetris ultra score to 22164 though 

man, illblink has some weird stacking methods though, never seen anything like that.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 22, 2008)

yea, I've played Tetris on my ti-83 since middle school. Always pwning people with straight tetrises. then i got into facebook tetris when i found the application. 
I have always kept my empty space on the left but im doing ZT stacking because I have always used the button to spin my piece the way that Zt stacking will let me easily T-spin. 
illblink does crazy stacking oh my... its like freestyle T-spinning..


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 22, 2008)

Ha, I knew there was a connection between tetris and cubing.

Tetris Sprint - 1:22
Marathon - 543k
Ultra - 14.6k


----------



## Lofty (Oct 23, 2008)

yay I finally won marathon. Or well got to the end of the 15th level that is... 682k


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried to use his t-spin method, but its hard to keep both sides balanced  
I'll just practice sprint instead of ultra for now, I almost broke 1:10 but I screwed up the last drop lol


----------



## MistArts (Nov 3, 2008)

New PB's: 

Marathon: 402K
Ultra: 12647
BlockStar: 205K
Sprint: 1:35.64


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 3, 2008)

I suck

Marathon - 76k

How do people get so good?


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

good reactions, practice, tetris's and t-spins.


----------



## gasmus (Nov 3, 2008)

does anyone play original gameboy tetris? i played for about 8 months a while back and hit the maximum score twice


----------



## MistArts (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got 552K on Marathon... Almost to the last level...


----------



## caffeine (Nov 3, 2008)

44142 in Ultra
49.76 in Sprint

=]


----------



## MistArts (Nov 9, 2008)

Almost finished marathon... 683K with 6 lines left...


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 9, 2008)

1:16 sprint, 19k ultra


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

~bump~

There's a new mode that's like marathon except after 20 levels there's bonus level where the pieces becomes invisible. 
Has anyone else tried it?


edit: My PBs from last year are outdated 

marathon 705 544
sprint 56.32
sprint 5P rank 19
block star 428 088
ultra 31 626
holiday (dunno what to call it) 514 999


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 21, 2009)

MUST TRY.
I USED TO LOVE TETRIS.


----------

